# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Spanish Speaking RepRap Forum >  Nuestras impresoras

## jorge22

Hola gente arme este post para que poder mostrar nuestras impresoras,compartir experiencias y animar a otros para que vean las diferentes formas en las que pueden armarse de sus maquinas.
Mi experiencia personal fue armar una repstrap ya que no tenia acceso a otra impresora y tampoco queria comprar un kit,asi que arme la repstrap de manera casi artesanal ayudándome con un pequeño cnc que hab*a armado antes, fue una tarea complicada pero con paciencia y la ayuda de muchas personas como jameghino pude armar mi impresora hecha de materiales reciclados, tomo un tiempo calibrarla pero imprime aceptablemente,con la repstrap imprimi las partes para armar mi segunda impresora un Smartrap, una maquinita muy simpatica y en lo que llevo usandola me sorprende la calidad que tiene,si bien es una impresora pocket con un área de 14x14 es excelente como primer maquina si se tiene acceso a una impresora o alguien que te imprima las partes, bueno aca les dejo unas foto de mis impresoras,espero que se sume mas gente para poder compartir nuestras impresoras y alentar a los que recién empiezan

----------


## jameghino

Excelente @jorge22 , sacate algunas fotos de los entregables de las maquinas que tenes as* se aprecia la terminación.
Un abrazo,
Javier

----------


## jorge22

Bueno Después De Todo el lio de las fiestas aca dejo ALGUNAS cotos de la Impresiones Que Hice Con Mis maquinas, muy especial, algo Que Me Paso Es Que la de la estafa repstrap solitario Hice piezas de Impresora Nunca imprimi nada asi artistico Cómo que no?? Le SENTIDO encontraba m jaja en cambio con la inteligente no se si es Porque es mas chica de Hice Un monton e Impresiones Mas Bien artisticas y mas jugadas con Materiales e Soporte y TODO, me parecio algo rao, bueno aca dejo las fotos. 
REPSTRAP: 

Con mi ayudanta especial  :Smile: 

SMARTRAP:

----------


## 3DWork

Hola a todos,Pues aqui teneis las mias, disenadas con un poco de esfuerzo y muchas ganas, como no :-)
Tengo 2 modelos, una cuadrada (tipo ultimaker) y una prusa vitaminada y bastante mejorada, espero que os gusten.

*Pulsar X1 Pro
*http://www.3d-work.es/project/impresora-3d-pulsar-x1/

*Pulsar X2
*http://www.3d-work.es/project/impresora-3d-pulsar-x2/


➤ Website: http://www.3d-work.es
➤ Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/3D-Work-596165037507660
➤ Thingiverse: https://www.thingiverse.com/3D_Work

----------


## principiente

Hola... 

He visto muchos art?*culos que dicen que la Ender 3 Pro es la mejor para principiantes pero no estoy seguro... también es algo costosa... ¿Merece la pena?

Gracias de antemano...

----------

